# How do I improve this picture?



## rpt (Jan 8, 2015)

So I shot this picture yesterday. The moon comes up from behind a Jamun tree (Syzygium cumini; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syzygium_cumini) and there is a place where it is visible from my veranda. 

I shot it hand held with the 7D2, 100-400L @400, 1/160, f/5.6, ISO 6400. I thought it would come out great but it is just passable. What do you think I need to do to make it better?

Look forward to your critique and suggestions.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jan 8, 2015)

Tiny bit of foreground light maybe?


----------



## rpt (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks. I'll try that.


----------



## dash2k8 (Jan 9, 2015)

As it's a b/w silhouette shot, you can safely apply a ton of noise reduction without fear of loss of detail, especially since the moon has no details. Perhaps you could also attempt a more "interesting" leaf arrangement in the shape of an arch within the frame of the shot, if it is possible. The current setup is interesting as it is, but the leaves are just a prop to the moon. Give the leaves character and the pic will be twice as interesting.


----------



## PhotoCat (Jan 9, 2015)

I like the silhouette idea. Very natural.
Pick better leaves as foreground. The leaves on the left look like they r drying out.
The ones on the right looks much better and have better curves.
Moving the moon away from centre should improve composition.
The 2 blur spots on the right are distracting. R they clouds? I think it is
interrupting the curves of the leaves.
More DOF would help as the moon is blurring out. Try f16 or f22 and put the
camera on a tripod with slow shutter speed. The wind might blur the leaves though.

I haven't tried this one but you can experiment with lens flare by putting
a piece of glass in front of the lens to further introduce lens flare to add effects.
Some lens flare is there already.

Good luck!


----------



## sanj (Jan 9, 2015)

In my opinion this photo is 4 stops over exposed.


----------



## Famateur (Jan 9, 2015)

+1 for moving the moon away from dead center. I like the image, though. The fuzzy moon works for me...


----------



## rpt (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks all. I shall consider your suggestions and update you when I can take the next picture.


----------



## sdrose (Jan 9, 2015)

I didn't realize it was the moon until I read the post. A full moon is always interesting, but so could a partial moon. I don't mind the moon being center of the screen, but also agree it could be off-center. Maybe a very light fill-in flash so the leaves are not completely black. I agree with the previous comment they don't look the best, but that could be because there is no texture to them and they are completely silhouetted.

So, my thought, try F/22 and on tripod to maximize the DoF so the moon is recognizable, maybe a very light fill-in flash (maybe with a gel? ) for the leaves. Maybe moon not centered.

Maybe composite 2 photos so you can get the stars in the night sky using leaves and moon as masks?


----------



## rpt (Jan 10, 2015)

sdrose said:


> Maybe composite 2 photos so you can get the stars in the night sky using leaves and moon as masks?


Brilliant! Thanks.


----------



## dash2k8 (Jan 10, 2015)

For the stars, just grab something on the net and superimpose.


----------



## rpt (Jan 10, 2015)

PropeNonComposMentis said:


> In case are still interested in comments.
> The instant I looked at it, the song Kingston Town by UB40, popped into my head...
> But now, I'm humming, Kiss The Rain by Billie Myers.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I thought so too as I shot it. However, I thought it needed a bit more punch.


----------

